# Faces To Names



## Laura22 (May 18, 2010)

Thought this might be fun! And a bit of info about us all!

So I'll go first:

Name: Laura
Age: 22
Location: Somewhere over the rainbow (Bedfordshire!)
Diabetes Type: 1 (6 years)
Interests: Horses, Reading and going out

Photo:


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 18, 2010)

this is cool - we do have a post your picture thread somewhere though but maybe its time for a new one 

Name: Sam
Age: 21
Location: Hogwarts school of witchcraft and wizardry
Diabetes: Type 1 - 14.5 years
Interests: Archaeology, medical blogging, reading, video games, photography

ME


----------



## shiv (May 18, 2010)

very smart ^^!

Name: Siobhan
Age: 22
Location: Birmingham aka the most landlocked part of the country
Diabetes: type 1 since 1991
Interests: reading as many books as I can get my hands on, being part of the D community, being outdoors

me:





okay okay


----------



## RachelT (May 18, 2010)

Name: Rachel
Age: 33
Location: A long time ago in a galaxy far far away
Diabetes: Type 2 ( 1 and a half years)
Interests: Reading, drawing, messing about on the internet

ok, i tried, but i honestly can't add a picture here


----------



## Freddie99 (May 19, 2010)

Name: Tom
Age: Nineteen
Location: Brighton
Diabetes: Type one since 1996
Interests: Beer, Iron Maiden, women, comedy and sleep. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## LisaLQ (May 19, 2010)

Name: Lisa
Age: *mumble mumble* 33 as of yesterday
Location: Bronte country (makes it sound posher than it is)
Diabetes: Type 2.  You know that kind you get when you're fat and old. *grin*
Interests: pets, reading, loud rock/metal music and my new allotment.  Wow.  I *AM* old.


----------



## Akasha (May 19, 2010)

Name: Christine
Age: 21
Location: Cardboard box, Just south of Birmingham
Diabetes: Type 1 - *Counts on fingers...* 5 1/2 years
Interests: Reading, Music, Playing guitar very badly. Computer games.

No photo, as im at work and cant upload... I apparently look like lily allen..


----------



## ukjohn (May 19, 2010)

Name......John
Age........71
Location..Bristol
Diabetes..Type 2...4 1/2 years
Interests..My parrot, Music, Computer..and dare I say, Politics.


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 19, 2010)

Name: Shelley B
Age: 26
Location: Garden of England (Kent) hehe
Diabetes: Type 1 - 7 years this July
Interests: Circle D & supporting as many with the D as I can (my biggest and time consuming hobby hehe), shop shop shopping (am the Primarni Queen hehe) Don't read books, but religiously read Love It magazine (my weekly trash) love living life to the full and a good meal out or a night out with my girls on the dance floor  Also partial to a cocktail or 7 ;0) Am a total girly girl who loves fluffy toys 

Shd be a piccie of me attached on the beach (I hope!!)


----------



## bex123 (May 19, 2010)

name: becky king aka bex
age: 28
location: button moon / bournemouth
interests: music (rock) art/painting/sketching , gaming,history,going out
diabeties:type 1 ,21 years this september
photo: erm no photo cant work out how to do it ,file to big apparently


----------



## am64 (May 19, 2010)

name: am

age: 46

location:  ....in the dark dark woods

status:  unemployable architect and Mum

likes: researching, reading (herman hesse at moment) improvised music, being on holiday hehee

hope the piccie works!


----------



## rachelha (May 19, 2010)

I like this thread!

Name: Rachel
Age: 35
Location: Edinburgh
Diabetes: Type: 1 (14 years)
Interests:  playing cello, cats, hill walking, eating out, travelling


----------



## Corrine (May 19, 2010)

No photo from me either but:

Name: Corrine
Age: 47 next month (nooooooooooooooo)
Location: Near Guildford
Diabetes: Type 2 (18 months or so...D/E controlled)
Interests: F1, Rugby, Reading, studying, running, wine, food, friends.....


----------



## smile4loubie (May 19, 2010)

Name: Louise or Loubie
Age: 21
Location: Just outside Guildford
Diabetes: Type 2 offically since 4th May this year though had diabetes for 6 years this year on 22nd January
Interests: Reading crime novels (fiction & nonfiction), watching crime shows like CSI, Coldcase etc etc, Avon & their products, Art and photography, my wedding and at the mo... trying to get pregnant lol.

Photo of me at the end of my 21st birthday party... 






(hoping the photo works, if not will upload it through photobucket)


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2010)

No photo, I'd scare the horses!

Name: Alison
Age: 52
Location: The far frozen north
Diabetes: LADA, Type 1.5, dxd as Type 2 last September and re-dxd in March this year
Interests: Books, music, art, photography, walking the dog and swimming (if I'm ever allowed to go back to it)


----------



## RWJ (May 19, 2010)

Age 55
Location: Fife


----------



## Emmal31 (May 19, 2010)

Name: Emma
Location: Essex
Age:22
Been type 1 for 2 years now and I'm the one on the left.


----------



## twinnie (May 19, 2010)

name: vickie
age  : 30
location : in my own wee world{ glasgow}
diabetes:ten years pancretic diabetic
interests: my kids and hubby, harry potter the books and the films ,music and lots of other things
cant work out how to put photos on here


----------



## cazscot (May 19, 2010)

Name:  Carol
Age: 39 oh no the big 40 next year 
Location:  Glasgow
Status:  Gave up working to go back to uni, currently in 2nd year doing Biomedical Science...
Diagnosed:  September 2009
Interests:  My hubby, my cat, science fiction, 80s music and tv...


----------



## RWJ (May 19, 2010)

Try right clicking on the photo>click copy>come to post reply>right click>click paste


----------



## Vicsetter (May 19, 2010)

Anyone tell me why Reading is so popular, apart from being on the M4.


----------



## Gasman1975 (May 20, 2010)

Name: -Andy

Age: - 35 next month

Occupation: - Gas & Plumbing Lecturer

Location: - Farnborough, Hants

Interests: - Reading, films, listening to music, model railways


----------



## SacredHeart (May 20, 2010)

That is a beautiful bike


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2010)

This was on my 40th last year so I'm now 41
Jessica is now 10
She has been type 1 with bells on since 4 or 5 weeks old ish
We are in East Sussex
I am a legal secretary, worked for my dad for 21 years, still do but now from home
as Jessica comes first........
Hobbies :  helping people who have children with type 1 (and adults if they want), reading especially crime novels, 24, films, don't go out anymore unless Jessica comes as well but don't mind that at all.


----------



## Gasman1975 (May 20, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> That is a beautiful bike



Thanks Sacredheart, its not bad for a 125cc. Although am no longer sure if its mine or the little persons sitting on the front lol


----------



## SacredHeart (May 20, 2010)

Haha! I am very lucky in that I get regular trips out on a Honda CB500, since it's the housemate's pride and joy  . I can't wait to get a bike of my own. Also my friend has a Fireblade and a Blackbird, which I'm going out on when he gets back from Uganda


----------



## Gasman1975 (May 20, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Haha! I am very lucky in that I get regular trips out on a Honda CB500, since it's the housemate's pride and joy  . I can't wait to get a bike of my own. Also my friend has a Fireblade and a Blackbird, which I'm going out on when he gets back from Uganda



The CB500 is nice but the blackbird is absolutely wonderful. A friend of mine has one and I love it. I am only just starting out on 2 wheels - think its a mid life crisis lol


----------



## SacredHeart (May 20, 2010)

I'm either just getting started on my midlife crisis, or I'm going to be dying early at this rate


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2010)

OK, I'm Alan, age 51 currently in Southampton and diagnosed May 2008 with Type 1:

Me and my sister:






Me when I was a little older:





and me and my dad, who is 82:


----------



## Vicsetter (May 27, 2010)

Me on the Jacobite Express - Fort WIlliam to Mallaig (Harry potter train to most of you).
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/attachment.php?attachmentid=173&stc=1&d=1274982354


----------



## HelenP (May 27, 2010)

I know it's stating the obvious, but Northey, you look like a young Alan Davies, lol.

xx


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I know it's stating the obvious, but Northey, you look like a young Alan Davies, lol.
> 
> xx



That's what me mum used to say all the time  Or Richard Beckinsale, if you remember him


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I know it's stating the obvious, but Northey, you look like a young Alan Davies, lol.
> 
> xx



With a hint of Gilbert O'Sullivan perhaps?

"Who?" say most of the young 'uns here!

Andy


----------



## rossi_mac (May 27, 2010)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee and a shed, look who won


Name: Rossi_Mac of Course!!
Age: a third of me life gone!
Location: doon soooth
Diabetes Type 1 early days a way to go!
Interests: Sheds being outside & my pussy's (no mention of a drink you'll note!)


----------



## Vicsetter (May 27, 2010)

Ah two sheds Rossi-mac, of course.


----------



## rossi_mac (May 27, 2010)

behind the erect shed was a green house at the back is the proper man shed a little wood shed and a wendy house style shed! there is a house too but that came with the sheds! Also intend to build a tree house in one of the trees!!


----------



## getcarter76 (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully this will work...this is me.....:

Bernice Carter
33
South of England
T1 for 27 years (i think)

This is me with a fine wine and an empty plate!!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 27, 2010)

Hi Bernice,

I notice you're from Sussex. Which part? I am originally from Eastbourne but found myself in Brighton for university.

Tom


----------



## getcarter76 (May 28, 2010)

Hi Tom,

I am just down the road from Brighton in Henfield (about 15 mins down the road)? Bit in the sticks but nice location. A really good friend of mine is in Polegate (originally Eastbourne) be funny if you knew her! She went to The Causeway? But she also has two younger twin sisters as well from Eastbourne....don't mind me I'm waffling lol

I am hopefully going to the meet up in Brighton if you are going? Be nice to meet everyone.....

Bernie  xx


----------



## Freddie99 (May 28, 2010)

Ah nice. I am on The Level here. I am most definitely going to the meet here in Brighton as I won't ever pass off the chance to get lashed with you lot and in Brighton as I barely have to travel! What's the name of your mucker who went to the Causeway? I went to Eastbourne College and got let out last year.


----------



## getcarter76 (May 28, 2010)

Hey Tom,
Kerry Williams (she's 23 now [i think] very clever chick, studied Law). I work with her, shes cool and on my FB if you fancy a ganders. She has two younger twin sisters Lucy and Jasmine Best (she calls them chavtastic) but i don't really know them. I know its a small little world we all live in.

Well done for getting out of Eastbourne whilst you could, mind you, you seem fairly intelligent too....must be all that sea air 

Bernie xx


----------



## Freddie99 (May 28, 2010)

Ah sadly the name doesn't ring a bell. I suppose the intelligence comes from countless clouts (I know his clip board intimately!) around the head from a very concerned housemaster at Eastbourne and teachers pushing me as far as I could go. Eastbourne isn't a bad place to grow up just so long as you can get out of it! I tell you I was mightily bored of it after eighteen years there!


----------



## D_G (Jun 20, 2010)

Just seen this......

Name: Nikki
Age: 22
Location: In my own little world....in Eastleigh
Diabetes: Type 1 - 4 months
Interests: Going out, Friends and family, Chocolate!! Reading, relaxing 

Photo: hope it works! My hair is a bit longer now tho


----------



## purpleshadez (Jun 22, 2010)

Just noticed this and thought I'd stick my ulgy mug up 

Name: Martin
Age: 31
Location: Bradford, West Yorkshire
Diabetes: Type 1 - 11 years
Interests: I'm a born biker (although I'm currently without a bike due to someone trying to kill me about 18 months ago) I love music, I'm very eclectic in my tastes but favour the heavier side for the most part. I like a beer or 7 and being a big kid with my kids


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice one Martin - where's the picture taken?


----------



## purpleshadez (Jun 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nice one Martin - where's the picture taken?



Thanks  The picture was taken at the beach in aberdeen.


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 22, 2010)

*Moi*

*Duane 
Exeter
43 next month 
type 2 for 2 weeks 

*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice to 'meet' you Duane!


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nice to 'meet' you Duane!


*Nice to meet you too  *


----------



## Frantastic (Jun 26, 2010)

Name: Fran
Age: 25
Location: Second star on the right and straight on til morning.....
hobbies: horses, reading, films, the great outdoors, cooking.... all the usual stuff really without trying to make it sound like a dating advert!

Picture of me a few weeks ago with my non-diabetic birthday cake. yay
also, thats not my living room- I like to think i'm a bit more tidier than that!!


----------



## MargB (Jun 27, 2010)

Name:  Margaret
Location: Manchester
Age: 58
Interests: Choral singing, reading crime novels, enjoy driving holidays especially round Ireland or upto Scottish Highlands.


----------



## shiv (Jun 27, 2010)

My hair went curly after being tied up all day...it was WAY curlier than this about an hour ago, but I'm still pretty impressed as my hair is normally so boring and straight!


----------



## scotty (Jun 28, 2010)

Name: Scott
Age: 29
Location: Southport 
Likes: Cooking,Family,Freinds,Drinking,Clubbing,Dance,funky,House Music
Diabetes T1 8 months






This is me after a few drinks ha ha


----------

